# IFA Artikel zur DIN EN ISO 14119



## Safety (28 Mai 2014)

http://www.dguv.de/medien/ifa/de/pub/grl/pdf/2014_008.pdf


----------



## Tommi (28 Mai 2014)

Diskussionen werden folgen... (sachlich )

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Blockmove (29 Mai 2014)

Wir haben neulich im Kollegenkreis über die 14119 diskutiert.
Wir setzen seit Jahren nur noch elektronische Türschalter sein.
Schutztüren werden bei uns daher kaum mehr manipuliert.
Es wird halt das Zaunfeld daneben entfernt
Nachdem die Hersteller von Türschaltern bei uns schon gut verdienen, sind jetzt halt die Herstellersteller von Spezialschrauben und -werkzeug dran 

Gruß
Dieter

PS: Auch unsere Mitarbeiter in Produktion und Instandhaltung wissen, dass Manipulation nicht erlaubt ist.
Und es gibt auch eine jährliche Unterweisung bei der jeder unterschreiben muss.


----------



## Tommi (29 Mai 2014)

Hallo,

wenn wirklich ein Drittel aller Schutzeinrichtungen manipuliert sind, hat
sich in den letzten 10 Jahren nichts verbessert.

Die Hersteller von Schutztürschaltern verdienen an den Unfallursachen vorbei.
Aber einige beraten ja mittlerweile auch.

Ich hoffe, daß mit der Nachfolgeverordnung der Betriebssicherheitsverordnung
das Thema Manipulation auch dem Betreiber auferlegt wird.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Mai 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Schutztüren werden bei uns daher kaum mehr manipuliert.
> Es wird halt das Zaunfeld daneben entfernt
> Nachdem die Hersteller von Türschaltern bei uns schon gut verdienen, sind jetzt halt die Herstellersteller von Spezialschrauben und -werkzeug dran



Ich meine in irgendeiner Norm mal gelesen zu haben, das entfernen von zaunelementen sowieso
nur mit spizialwerkzeug möglich sein darf.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (29 Mai 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich meine in irgendeiner Norm mal gelesen zu haben, das entfernen von zaunelementen sowieso
> nur mit spizialwerkzeug möglich sein darf.



Eine Flex oder ein Bolzenschneider ist aber doch kein Spezialwerkzeug...


----------



## Blockmove (29 Mai 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich meine in irgendeiner Norm mal gelesen zu haben, das entfernen von zaunelementen sowieso
> nur mit spizialwerkzeug möglich sein darf.



Mein Kenntnisstand:
Bisher hies es, dass das Entfernen nur mit Werkzeug möglich sein darf.
Neu ist wohl, dass das Entfernen nicht mit Werkzeug möglich sein darf, das einfach an der Anlage verfügbar ist (Schrauben- oder Inbusschlüssel).
Da aber unsere Zäune selten elektrisch sind, bin ich da nicht genau informiert. 

@Tommi
Irgendwie muss das Thema Manipulation anders angegangen werden.
Noch mehr Vorschriften helfen da - meiner Meinung nach - nicht.
Man muss hier "Ursachenforschung" betreiben.

An einer Kreuzung reicht ne simple Ampel und eine Maschine musst du in eine Festung verwandeln.
Warum hält der selbe Mitarbeiter im Strassenverkehr an einer Ampel an und in der Firma schraubt er ein Zaunfeld weg? 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 Mai 2014)

weil die Konsequenzen bei einer roten Ampel einfach höher sind (Führerschein weg, Geldstrafe) Was passiert den wenn er einen Zaun wegschraubt ? Jetzt mal angenommen es passiert kein Unfall. Bestenfalls wird er für seine Idee noch gelobt da die Produktion schneller läuft.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 Mai 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich meine in irgendeiner Norm mal gelesen zu haben, das entfernen von zaunelementen sowieso
> nur mit spizialwerkzeug möglich sein darf.



Wo soll das denn noch hinführen ? Irgendwann stehen dann 2 Leitern am Zaun .. und dann ?  Dann muss oben eine Krone aus S-Draht hingebaut werden oder der Zaun bis zur Hallendecke reichen ....  Und was bringen die tollsten elektronischen Schalter wenn Schloss und Schliesser abgebaut werden und neben der Tür liegen ?  Oder der Programmierer sie aus dem Programm rausnimmt.

Wenn ich eine Sicherheitseinrichtung manipulieren will dann schaff ich das auch. Zur Not mit Hilfe von Schlossern, Elektrikern und Programmieren......


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Mai 2014)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Eine Flex oder ein Bolzenschneider ist aber doch kein Spezialwerkzeug...



Das haben die in der 14119 schon definiert, dieses Werkzeug darf zb kein üblicher Schraubenzieher
oder Schraubenschlüssel sein. Im übrigen soll ein Zaun an ein Weidezaungerät angeschlossen
werden, damit der Hornochse von Maschinenführer, nicht vorzeitig geschlachtet wird.



Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> weil die Konsequenzen bei einer roten Ampel einfach höher sind (Führerschein weg, Geldstrafe) Was passiert den wenn er einen Zaun wegschraubt ? Jetzt mal angenommen es passiert kein Unfall. Bestenfalls wird er für seine Idee noch gelobt da die Produktion schneller läuft.



Gute Idee die Straßenverkehrsordnung greift ab sofort auch in der Fertigung.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Mai 2014)

Das Problem bei der ganzen Sache ist einfach die Versicherung wie immer.
Banken und Versicherungen sind an allen schuld!

Die Berufsgenossenschaften als Versicherer wollen nicht mehr zahlen und schieben
die leider unvermeidlichen Schäden auf die Konstrukteure ab, die bei einem Fehler 
dann mit Haus und Hof haften.


----------



## Blockmove (29 Mai 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Die Berufsgenossenschaften als Versicherer wollen nicht mehr zahlen und schieben
> die leider unvermeidlichen Schäden auf die Konstrukteure ab, die bei einem Fehler
> dann mit Haus und Hof haften.



Dann sei aber vorsichtig ... Es wäre schade, wenn dein Anwesen in andere Hände kommen würde


----------



## Tommi (29 Mai 2014)

> Irgendwie muss das Thema Manipulation anders angegangen werden.
> Noch mehr Vorschriften helfen da - meiner Meinung nach - nicht.
> Man muss hier "Ursachenforschung" betreiben.


*ACK*



> Gute Idee die Straßenverkehrsordnung greift ab sofort auch in der Fertigung.



Aber echt, 1mal Manipulation, darf 6 Monate nicht mehr auf dem Firmenparkplatz parken, das hilft...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (29 Mai 2014)

Hallo habe mal versucht anzufagen was sich ändert bzw. ob sich überhaupt was geändert hat.

DIN EN ISO 14119
Was ist neu was ändert sich.
Vorweg es ist für die Hersteller welche schon die DIN EN 1088 erfüllt hat keine große Umstellung, vieles wird schon seit sehr langem im BGI575 gefordert auch hier war schon das umgehen von Verriegelungseinrichtungen ein Thema.
Auch das besonders Bauart 2 Schalter leicht manipuliert werden können und häufig zu Unfällen führen ist nichts neues, aber es scheint immer mehr in die Normen einzufließen.

Ein paar aus meiner Sicht wichtige Punkte:
Die 14119 ist eine ISO hat also Internationalen Charakter die 1088 war eine EN.
*Abschnitt 1 Anwendungsbereich *
Hier ist in der EN 4119 schon der Begriff Umgehen von Verriegelungseinrichtungen aufgeführt. 
„Diese Internationale Norm stellt Maßnahmen bereit, um ein Umgehen von Verriegelungseinrichtungen auf eine vernünftigerweise vorhersehbare Art zu minimieren.“ 
*Abschnitt 3.13 – 3.13.3*
Hier werden die Verriegelungseinrichtungen nach Kodierungsmöglichkeiten klassifiziert, dies gab es in der DIN EN 1088 nicht.
*Abschnitt 3.16-3.19*
Hier werden zusätzlich zu den Bekannten Bauarten 2 und 3 (es gab aber in der DIN EN 1088 keine Bauarten diese wurden im BGI575 aufgeführt) jetzt noch zwei weitere definiert
*3.18 *
*Bauart 3-Verriegelungseinrichtung *
unkodierte, nicht mechanisch betätigte Verriegelungseinrichtung, dessen Betätigungselement und Betätigungssystem voneinander getrennt sind 
ANMERKUNG 1 Näherungsschalter sind Beispiele für Bauart 3-Verriegelungseinrichtungen. 
*3.19 *
*Bauart 4-Verriegelungseinrichtung *
kodierte, nicht mechanisch betätigte Verriegelungseinrichtung, dessen Betätigungselement und Betätigungssystem voneinander getrennt sind 
ANMERKUNG 1 RFID-Transponder betätigte Schalter sind Beispiele für Bauart-4 Verriegelungseinrichtungen. 
Es werden hier in der EN 14119 die schon seit Jahren bekannten Klassifizierungen der Bauart 1 und Bauart 2 erweitern um die Bauart 3 und 4. 
In der EN 1088 gab es den Begriff Bauart nicht. 
*Abschnitt 3.22*
Der Begriff Zugangszeit wurde eingeführt.
Dieser Begriff ist auch neu in der EN 14119 aufgenommen, der Hersteller einer Maschine muss nun die DIN EN ISO 13855 Abschnitt 9 mit betrachten. Hier wird eine Formel zur Abstandberechnung des Sicherheitsabstands einer Schutztür beschrieben. 
*Abschnitt 3.25 – 3.27 *
Hier werden die Begriffe  Notentsperrung einer Zuhaltung, Hilfsentsperrung einer Zuhaltung, Fluchtentsperrung einer Zuhaltung erklärt und erstmals aufgeführt. Es kam immer zu Missverständnissen.
*Abschnitt 3.29 *
Endlich ist auch der Begriff Zuhaltung zum Schutz des Prozesses auf geführt und damit klar gestellt, dass diese Zuhaltungen nicht für den Personenschutz sind.
*Abschnitt 4.1*
Tabelle 1 erklärt die Funktionsprinzipien der Bauarten dies gab es in der DIN EN 1088 nicht.
*Abschnitt 4.3.3*
Verriegelungseinrichtung mit elektromagnetisch betätigter Zuhaltung werden erklärt.
Die trennende Schutzeinrichtung wird durch elektromagnetische Kräfte (siehe F.4) ohne mechanische Arretierungsmittel geschlossen (zugehalten) gehalten. 
Die elektromagnetisch betätigte Zuhaltung arbeitet nach dem Prinzip 
- durch Energie EIN betätigt und durch Energie AUS entsperrt (siehe d) in Bild 3). 

*Abschnitt 5.2 *
Mechanische Zuhaltungseinrichtungen, Anmerkung 1 ist interessant:
ANMERKUNG 1 Wenn die Zuhaltung nicht durch Energie (EIN) entsperrt wird, führt ein Ausfall der Energie zu einem Entsperren des Zuhaltungselementes. Häufig führt ein Ausfall der Energie zu einer erheblich verlängerten Anhaltezeit der Maschine und der Zugang zu den Gefahren kann vor dem Anhalten der Bewegungen (oder dem Verschwinden anderer Gefahren) möglich sein. Dies sollte in der Risikobeurteilung berücksichtigt werden und zusätzliche Maßnahmen können erforderlich sein.


----------



## Safety (29 Mai 2014)

Hallo,
das Thema Manipulation ist schon Alt und es gibt schon für beide Seiten genügend Vorschriften da braucht man keine neuen.
Ich bin auf beiden Seiten unterwegs und versuche mal die Sichtweise darzulegen und was man eigentlich machen muss oder soll.
Hersteller:
Sollte erstmal versuchen Maschinen zu bauen die keine Manipulationen brauchen und notwendig machen. Würde auch jeder gerne machen den ich kenne. Meist ist eine Kosten und Konkurrenz frage.
Der Einkauf vom Betreiber nimmt den günstigsten der hat kein Einrichten und auch leichte und einfache Instandhaltung sind darum oft kein Thema.
Die Frage zu den Befestigungsmitteln wird aus Herstellersicht für Verriegelungseinrichtungen schon in der DIN EN 1088 beantwortet, wenn man manipulationsanreize hat muss man bis zu einem bestimmten Grad was dagegen machen, bei Verriegelungseinrichtungen sind die Bauart 2 ein großes Problem und einfach lösbare Befestigungsmittel in der alten Norm musste man dann Einwegschrauben nehmen. Absoluter Schwachsinn da die meisten Schalter keine Ewigkeit halten und insbesondere beim Auswechseln dann Probleme entstehen die dann zu Manipulationen führen. Hier lässt die neue auch andere Lösungen zu. Es ist schon seit Jahrzehnten ein Problem und es wird schon im BGI575 und in alten ZH`s genau das beschrieben und empfohlen.
Es geht um einfaches umgehen, dass muss der Hersteller verhindern, es geht immer aber es sollte nicht zu einfach sein.
Zu den Schutzzäunen, auch hier gibt es eine Norm (wie für fast alles) und die sagt Werkzeug und definiert auch Werkzeug, also wo soll stehen das man da was Spezielles machen muss / soll. Aus Betreibersicht ist es auch unverständlich das man solche Manipulationen toleriert und mir sich Firmen bekannt da hat man es mit harter Hand in den Griff bekommen und die Unfallzahlen sind auch runter gegangen. Aber, es gibt immer ein aber, da man aus Kostengründen Maschinen kauft die ohne Manipulation nicht zu reparieren sind (habe auch schon mal Maschinen kaufen müssen) bleibt besonders der IH nichts anderes übrig.
Auch hier soll eine ISO Norm kommen die 14120 aber auch da steht nichts wirklich Neues drin, und sorry aber das ist alles Uralter Kram.
Betreiber: War mal einer und musste IH und dann auch Produktion unter einen Hut bringen.
Oft wird von den Verantwortlichen in den Abteilungen ein Auge zugedrückt da man keine Anlagenstillstände brauchen kann. Ich kenne beide Seiten und kann beide auch verstehen. Der Gesetzgeber sieht da aber wenig Spielraum, wenn man aber auch hier mit Sachverstand vorgeht sind bei der IH auch Möglichkeiten gegeben. Dies scheitert meist am Produktionsdruck, man sollte als Betreiber beim Einkaufen von Maschinen mehr Praktiker hinzuziehen und dem Einkauf weniger Kompetenz geben.
Fazit: Der Hersteller muss den Stand der Technik umsetzen und das steht in den Normen wie in der 14119, aber da steht nicht wirklich neues drin. Weiter muss man nicht gehen, meist führt das dann auch in die Falsche Richtung. Ich kann dazu gerne mal für die ungläubigen unter uns die alten ZH aus den guten alten 1970igern raussuchen.
Betreiber haben Produktionsdruck aber wenn man als verantwortlicher auch mal Klartext redet ist schon viel zu verhindern. Zu den immer mehr eingesetzten Berührungsfreien Schaltern die haben wirklich viel gebracht und das in Verbindung mit Konsequentem handeln in den Betrieben kann eben zu einem Rückgang führen und das kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen, als IHler und Betreiber.


----------



## Blockmove (29 Mai 2014)

@Safety
Du hast in deinen Ausführungen die Instandhaltung angesprochen.
Welche Möglichkeiten meinst du konkret?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (29 Mai 2014)

Hallo Dieter,
ich meinte eben geplante Maßnahmen, wenn man dann im Schutzbereich Fehler suchen muss und das bei laufender Maschine dann eben mit einer GBU in der man ermittelt welche Gefahren vor liegen und wie man zu mindestens ein wenig Sicherheit hin bekommt, also Zustimmungseinrichtungen oder sichere Standplätze zweiter Mann (der meist aber nicht schnell genug reagieren kann). Ich hab alle Hauruckaktionen schon durch und auch schon den einen oder anderen Unfall gesehen, es wäre alles vermeidbar gewesen. Es ist mir aber auch klar dass es nie ganz in den Griff zu bekommen ist, wir Menschen sind so.
Ich habe es schon immer verflucht das man die IH beim Bau einer Maschine nicht berücksichtig, Beispiel Klemmkästen sitzen im Gefahrenbereich obwohl man die auch so hätte setzen könne, dass der IHler da ohne Gefahr hätte messen können. Hydraulikstationen auch hinter dem Schutzzaun oder nur durch den Gefahrenbereich erreichbar, auch das wäre meist eine lösbare Aufgabe.
Das habe gemeint.


----------



## zotos (29 Mai 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> ...
> An einer Kreuzung reicht ne simple Ampel und eine Maschine musst du in eine Festung verwandeln.
> Warum hält der selbe Mitarbeiter im Strassenverkehr an einer Ampel an und in der Firma schraubt er ein Zaunfeld weg?
> ...





Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> weil die Konsequenzen bei einer roten Ampel einfach höher sind (Führerschein weg, Geldstrafe) .
> ...



Das mit dem Führerscheinentzug als Konsequenz ist der Grund schlecht hin und auch die Erklärung warum man als Fußgänger rote Ampeln gerne mal ignoriert aber nachts an einer einsamen Kreuzung mit dem Auto brav bei rot stehen bleibt.

Wenn man in der Firma für eine Manipulation einer Schutzeinrichtung eine Abmahnung kassiert, überlegt man sich die Manipulation zweimal. Allerdings ist die Realität eine andere und der Autovergleich passt (wie so oft) nicht.

Den normalen Produktionsbetrieb so hinzubekommen das man keinen Schutz umgehen muss ist zum Glück meistens noch einfach. Punkte wie Reparatur, Teachen usw. sind da schon schwieriger und wenn man das dann doch braucht wird es schnell teuer. Sichere reduzierte Geschwindigkeit und Co. sind oft mit einem riesen Aufwand verbunden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Mai 2014)

zotos schrieb:


> ... wird es schnell teuer. Sichere reduzierte Geschwindigkeit und Co. sind oft mit einem riesen Aufwand verbunden.



Das ist ja auch immer eine Milchmädchen Rechnung die von den Kaufleuten aufgemacht wird.
Einmal Finger ab und eine Lebenslange Rente darauf, ist in der Regel teurer als die hochwertige
Technik um die Maschine sicher zu machen.

Ich stelle oft fest das bei den Konstrukteuren auch um die Wette gespart wird oder das einfache
Verständnis für die Sicherheit fehlt.


----------



## Tommi (30 Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ob der §145 des StGB wohl auch für Manipulation an Schutzeinrichtungen während der 
Arbeit anzuwenden ist?

Steht im Kapitel "Straftaten gegen die öffentliche Ordnung".

Was meint ihr?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Blockmove (30 Mai 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch immer eine Milchmädchen Rechnung die von den Kaufleuten aufgemacht wird.
> Einmal Finger ab und eine Lebenslange Rente darauf, ist in der Regel teurer als die hochwertige
> Technik um die Maschine sicher zu machen.
> 
> ...



Helmut das ist auch zu pauschal formuliert.
Wenn du viel Pneumatik oder Hydraulik in der Anlage hast, dann ist es aufwendig und teuer oder schlichtweg nicht umsetzbar.

Deshalb auch die Frage an Safety nach den Massnahmen für die Instandhalter.
Wenn es ost nicht anders geht, dann erstellen wir auch eine spezielle Gefahrenbeurteilung, sperren lokal den Bereich ab und arbeiten mit Zustimmschalter oder "transportablen" Not-Halt.


Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MasterOhh (30 Mai 2014)

In meinem aktuellen Projekt verwende ich einen Funk-Zustimmtaster/Totmannschalter für den Einrichtebetrieb, der die gefährlichen Aktoren freigibt. Zusätzlich wird über die Ladeschale der Automatikbetrieb gesperrt, wenn die Funke entnommen wurde.


----------



## Tommi (30 Mai 2014)

Hallo MasterOhh,

Fabrikat, Kosten, Zuverlässigkeit...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## MasterOhh (30 Mai 2014)

Radiosafe Zustimmtaster

http://www.welotec.com/katalog/de/f...fe-zustimmtaster/radiosafe-zustimmtaster.html
http://de.dold.com/unternehmen/news/kabelloser-zustimmtaster-ergonomisch-flexibel-sicher.html

Ist eigentlich beides mal das Gleiche. Nur Lässt es Firma Dold so aussehen als ob das Teil von ihnen stammt (k.a. ob die das Gerät in Lizenz produzieren oder nur umlabeln ....)

Wir haben bei Dold gekauft weil die etwas günstiger waren. Der ersten Zustimmtaster den wir bekommen hatten, hatte einen Defekt im 3-Punkt Taster. Immerhin ging der Austausch problemlos und akzeptabel schnell. Das Austauschgerät funst nun seit einem halben Jahr problemlos. Vorallem in der IBN war der Zustimmtaster im Dauereinsatz.

Für Ladeschale, Sender und Empfänger haben wir so um die 2300€ berappt glaube ich.
Reichweite ist OK. (bei uns ca. 40m mit einem Haufen Stahl im Weg) 
Die programmierbaren Funktionstasten machen mir das Einrichten viel leichter. 
Trotz 64 möglicher Frequenzen hat es eine Weile gedauert bis ich eine Lücke gefunden habe die von unseren Hallenkranen nicht gestört wird


----------



## vierlagig (30 Mai 2014)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ob der §145 des StGB wohl auch für Manipulation an Schutzeinrichtungen während der
> Arbeit anzuwenden ist?
> ...



Könnte gelten aber wer statuiert das erste Exempel?

Wir haben gute Erfahrung damit gemacht, mit allen eine offene Kommunikationskultur zu pflegen und die Konsequenzen von Fehlverhalten sehr deutlich zu diskutieren.

Zurück zur Familie, mit allen Gliedmaßen, wollen am Ende des Arbeitstages tatsächlich alle wieder!


----------



## Tommi (31 Mai 2014)

vierlagig schrieb:


> Wir haben gute Erfahrung damit gemacht, mit allen eine offene Kommunikationskultur zu pflegen und die Konsequenzen von Fehlverhalten sehr deutlich zu diskutieren.
> 
> Zurück zur Familie, mit allen Gliedmaßen, wollen am Ende des Arbeitstages tatsächlich alle wieder!



das ist bei uns auch der Fall, aber in sehr sehr vielen Betrieben anscheinend nicht. Und dort ein kleiner Hinweis in der Unterweisung:
"Ach ja, da gibt es noch den §145..." kann dann bei beratungsresistenten Kollegen nicht schaden.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## bike (31 Mai 2014)

Tommi schrieb:


> das ist bei uns auch der Fall, aber in sehr sehr vielen Betrieben anscheinend nicht. Und dort ein kleiner Hinweis in der Unterweisung:
> "Ach ja, da gibt es noch den §145..." kann dann bei beratungsresistenten Kollegen nicht schaden.
> 
> Gruß
> Tommi




Denkst du wirklich, das ist die Lösung?
In AMI Land gibt es die Androhung der Todesstrafe, und hilft das wirklich?

Was soll ein Zeitarbeiter tun, wenn die Anlage immer wieder zum stehen kommt und er zuerst alles ausräumen muss um in die Anlage zu kommen?
Ist es nicht klar, dass er versucht, während der Produktion eingreifen zu können, bevor alles steht und er sein Soll nicht erfüllt?


Wie schon beschrieben wurde, wird es immer möglich sein zu manipulieren.
Denn eine absolute Sicherheit gibt es nicht.

Bei einem Kunden habe ich erlebt, dass die Audits machen, bei denen geklärt wird, nicht warum wurde manipuliert, sondern was kann getan werden, dass nicht überbrückt werden muss.

Das ist in meinen Augen der bessere Ansatz.


bike


----------



## holgermaik (31 Mai 2014)

Hallo
@MasterOhh
Ich suche auch so was für unsere Schlosser. Leider werde ich aus der Beschreibung nicht ganz schlau.
Wenn man den Sender in der Maschine ablegt, muss man zum wiederaktivieren wirklich zur Ladeschale oder so einen Infrarotpunkt zurück? 
Grüsse Holger


----------



## MasterOhh (31 Mai 2014)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Hallo
> @MasterOhh
> Ich suche auch so was für unsere Schlosser. Leider werde ich aus der Beschreibung nicht ganz schlau.
> Wenn man den Sender in der Maschine ablegt, muss man zum wiederaktivieren wirklich zur Ladeschale oder so einen Infrarotpunkt zurück?
> Grüsse Holger



Nein, der Zustimmtaster kann in verschiedenen Modi betrieben werden. 
Der Einfachste ist: Taster in Mittelstellung halten => die beiden Relais im Empfänger ziehen an.
Das Infrarotmodul ist optional (haben wir nicht genommen). Damit kann sich z.B. an einer Schutztür anmelden/abmelden etc.

Ich nutze diese Lösung: 
Einrichtbetrieb: (Schlüsselschalter + Taster aus Ladeschale entnommen) => Betätigung des Tasters => Freigabe der Aktoren + Brückung Bedienerschutz (TwinSAFE Logik)
Automatik: (Schlüsselschalter + Taster in Ladeschale abgelegt) => Kopplung der Aktorfreigaben an den Zustand der Bedienerschutzeinrichtungen (über TwinSAFE)

Der Vorteil: Wenn ein Instandhalter den Taster bei sich trägt kann niemand die Anlage aus versehen in den Automatikbetrieb versetzen (erspart das Vorhängeschloss). Und den Taster muss er bei sich tragen, weil er nur so die Einrichtefunktionen freigben kann....

Wenn du wissen willst ob dieses Gerät für eure Bedürfnisse das richtige ist, lass dir doch einen Vertreter kommen der es dir vorführt.


----------



## Tommi (31 Mai 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Denkst du wirklich, das ist die Lösung?
> In AMI Land gibt es die Androhung der Todesstrafe, und hilft das wirklich?
> 
> Was soll ein Zeitarbeiter tun, wenn die Anlage immer wieder zum stehen kommt und er zuerst alles ausräumen muss um in die Anlage zu kommen?
> ...



Ja, letzteres ist der bessere Ansatz und die Zielgruppe ist auch nicht der unterbezahlte Leiharbeitnehmer,
welcher manipuliert, weil er es nicht besser weiß oder es tun muss.

Aber auch durch Audits *beratungsresistente* Arbeitgeber oder Meister/Vorarbeiter/Maschinenführer,
 welche Manipulationen zulassen oder vielleicht sogar anordnen,
können ruhig ein wenig mehr den Gesetzgeberatem im Nacken spüren, auch ohne daß erst
durch Manipulation eine Unfall passieren muss und dann die fahrlässige Tötung bzw. -Körperverletzung
nach StGB zuschlägt.

Ich hoffe, ich habe mich jetzt klar ausgedrückt! 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## bike (1 Juni 2014)

Tommi schrieb:


> Ja, letzteres ist der bessere Ansatz und die Zielgruppe ist auch nicht der unterbezahlte Leiharbeitnehmer,
> welcher manipuliert, weil er es nicht besser weiß oder es tun muss.
> 
> Aber auch durch Audits *beratungsresistente* Arbeitgeber oder Meister/Vorarbeiter/Maschinenführer,
> ...




Eigentlich habe ich dich schon richtig verstanden.
Doch ist dir ein einziger Fall bekannt, in dem ein Vorgesetzter bestraft wurde und der Mitarbeiter nicht?

Es ist im Betrieb wie im Leben:
Der Ober sticht den Unter, leider

Nix für ungut


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 August 2014)

Gestern bei uns in der Tageszeitung


> Bei einem Arbeitsunfall kommt die gesetzliche Unfallversicherung für Kosten auf.
> Der Arbeitgeber muß Schadensersatz oder Schmerzensgeld nur zahlen, wenn er
> den Unfall vorsätzlich herbeigeführt hat. Es reicht nicht, dass Vorschriften missachtet
> oder fahrlässig gehandelt hat.
> ...


----------



## jora (11 August 2014)

Ich frage mich, wo das bei einer trennenden Schutzeinrichtung enden soll. Die Vorgaben der EN 953 sind nachfollziehbar, z.B. Schutzeinrichtung muss mit nicht verlierbaren Befestigungsmitteln ausgestattet sein, gut. Aber Wenn jetzt überhall Spezialwerkzeug gefordert wird??
Hand aufs Herz, jeder hat daheim nen Schlüsselsatz mit für diese tollen Spezialschrauben, mit denen die Industrie die Reparatur div. Elektrogeräte verhindern will. Als Beispiel in der Industrie finde ich den Schaltschrankschlüssel immer ganz nett 

Ich kenne bereits ein paar Schutzzaunlieferanten, die die Montage/Demontage nur mit Spezialwerkzeug ermöglichen, aber wie Thomas_v2.1 richtig angemerkt hat, ein Bolzenschneider wirkt immer.
Für micht ist und bleibt die Organisation der Betriebsbereitschaft von Schutzeinrichtungen, unabhängig der Ausführung, eine der Hauptaufgaben des Betreibers. Wenn dieser nicht in der Lage ist, sein Personal "im Griff" zu behalten, dann kann man mit technischen Mittel und *unbegrenztem *Aufwand trotzdem die Maschine nicht absichern! In solchen Fällen werden auch noch so viele Spezialschrauben nicht helfen, da muss man sich selbst absichern...


----------



## Tommi (11 August 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Gestern bei uns in der Tageszeitung



Hallo Helmut,

dafür ist die BG ja da. Die holt sich dann ggfs. Geld beim AG wieder.
War in dem Fall die Staatsanwaltschaft mit im Boot?
Wie schwer war der Unfall denn? 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (11 August 2014)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> dafür ist die BG ja da. Die holt sich dann ggfs. Geld beim AG wieder.
> War in dem Fall die Staatsanwaltschaft mit im Boot?
> ...



Von Schaden weiß ich nichts, stand in der grünen* Zeitung für die Landbevölkerung.
Da du aus der Stadt bist, wirst du ja die Rote**lesen. 
Ich fand den Artikel dahingehend interessant, das der Arbeitgeber nicht immer
haftet, auch wenn die Maschinen nicht Sicher sind.

*Westfälisches Volksblatt
**neue Westfälische


----------



## Safety (11 August 2014)

Hallo,
zu den Spezialschrauben:


Es ist ein unterschied ob es eine Verriegelungseinrichtung ist oder eine trennende Schutzeinrichtung
Verriegelungseinrichtung DIN EN ISO 14119, wenn ein Anreiz zum Umgehen gegeben ist, dann kommen solche Maßnahmen wie Spezialschrauben Einwegschrauben zum Einsatz aber auch andere.
Trennende Schutzeinrichtung DIN EN 953 bald DIN EN 14120, hier wird Werkzeug gefordert nix spezielles, die Normenersteller wissen auch das man einen Zaun nicht zu 100% sichern kann.
Beide Forderungen sind schon uralt und auch zurecht. Manipulation kann man nie ganz verhindern nur erschweren.
Zu dem Urteil, die BG bezahlt die Behandlungskosten usw. aber der MA wollte Schmerzensgeld das ist unrealistisch, aber es gibt da noch andere offene Punkte.


----------



## Safety (30 August 2014)

Hallo,
da hier auch die Instandhaltung angesprochen wurde und wie man vorgehen muss:
Ausschnitt aus der kommenden BetrSichV soll wohl im Januar 2015 soweit sein, Bundesrat muss noch zustimmen:
§10
(4) Werden bei Instandhaltungsmaßnahmen an Arbeitsmitteln die für den Normalbetrieb getroffenen technischen Schutzmaßnahmen ganz oder teilweise außer Betrieb gesetzt oder müssen solche Arbeiten unter Gefährdung durch Energie durchgeführt werden, so ist die Sicherheit der Beschäftigten während der Dauer dieser Arbeiten durch andere geeignete Maßnahmen zu gewährleisten.

Die GBU wird noch mehr zum Zentralenwerkzeug für die Arbeitssicherheit.


----------



## Safety (31 August 2014)

Hallo Zusatz zu Antwort 37,
also die Novelle der BetrSichV geht auf das Thema Manipulation ein und verlangt Kontrollen des Betreibers. Es wird hier insbesondere die Verriegelungseinrichtungen angesprochen, 14119, es geht um einfaches Umgehen nicht um ein Umgehen von Fachleuten. Das kann man nicht verhindern.
Da Manipulation einen großen Teil der Unfälle einnimmt wird jetzt vom Hersteller (14119) und vom Betreiber (BetrSichV) mehr verlangt. Bzw. ist es wirklich mehr?
Man spricht jetzt von Manipulationsverbot, für die Instandhaltung gibt es aber wie oben beschrieben  einen anderen Paragraphen.


----------

